# ip und remote nummer...



## Kaetzechen (lieb) (24 Juli 2003)

mal eine frage:

darf ein provider ips mitloggen und die daten auch an dritte weitergeben?
ich weiss, dass T-Online flatrate daten nicht loggen darf (oder glaube es zumindest zu wissen) aber wie sieht es mit anderen aus?

soweit ich weiss, unterliegen ip logs dem datenschutzgesetz, doch was ist wenn sagen wir mal ein user mit der ip 203.256.23.23 (natürlich fiktiv) eine website hackt und dies beim "gehackten" geloggt ist. 
sollte das opfer nun anziege erstatten, darf der isp dann infos über den inhaber der ip veröffentlichen?


----------



## Heiko (24 Juli 2003)

Das mitloggen von IP-Adressen ist grundsätzlich umstritten. So lange aber für den Speichernden kein Personenbezug herstellbar ist, sollte die Datenerfassung als solche erlaubt sein.
Wenn die Daten dann - evtl. unter Nutzung anderer Daten - verknüpft werden sollen um schließlich einen Personenbezug zu ermöglichen, so muß dafür eine Rechtsgrundlage vorhanden sein.
Dies ist dann im wesentlichen nur für Strafverfolgungsbehörden zulässig.
Eine Veröffentlichung der Daten ist aber grundsätzlich eher bedenklich.


----------



## Kaetzechen (lieb) (24 Juli 2003)

heisst also: mitloggen erlaubt nur bei starftat?


----------



## Raimund (24 Juli 2003)

*Teonlein*

:evil:
Teonlein schnüffelt bei Flat serienmäßig mit.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Heiko (24 Juli 2003)

Mitloggen sehe ich als unkritisch an, so lange die Daten nicht mit einer Person in Verbindung gebracht werden (können).


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2003)

wozu dann mitloggen? wäre doch dann sinnlos...ich meine bei flatrate könnte man es ja nichtmal zu abrechungszwecken benutzen...fragen über fragen


----------



## Raimund (24 Juli 2003)

*Teonlein und die Schnüffelei*

:evil: 
@gast,

genau, das habe ich die auch gefragt!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2003)

der gast beitrag kam von mir - hatte das system noch nicht ganz gerafft :-P

nun zum thema: 

wenn man sagt, isps dürfen nur bei straftaten mitloggen klingt das für mich doch sehr dubios. liegen also bei der telekom 3 weisse precogs im wasser, die bei einem drohenden verbrechen eine ip in einen ball gravieren  oder woher soll man dort wissen welche ip wann mitgeloggt werden muss/soll?

kann hier mal jemand, der sich auskennt klarheit schaffen?


----------



## Heiko (25 Juli 2003)

Ach, jetzt wird mir klarer was Du wissen willst...
Ich ging von Deiner Homepage und deren Logs aus.

Ein ISP darf aktuell nach Gesetzeslage lediglich zu Abrechnungszwecken mitloggen. Deswegen gehen ja einige Rechtskundige davon aus, dass bei echten Flatrates keine Logs erstellt werden dürfen.
TOL hat trotzdem gelogt und das ging dann vor Gericht. Die Richter haben geurteilt, dass die Logs rechtmäßig waren (im Gegensatz zu "recht mäßig", wie die meisten gedacht haben) und haben wilde Konstruktionen zu "Strafverfolgung" etc. aufgestellt.
Viele Rechtswissenschaftler waren und sind der Meinung, dass der Gesetzgeber das hätte ins Gesetz schreiben müssen, wenn er gewollt hätte dass das erlaubt ist.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann war das in Darmstadt.


----------



## Kaetzechen (lieb) (26 Juli 2003)

heisst im klartext: der gesetzgeber bzw. der isp kann machen, was er will?
 :-?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2003)

*ip und remote number...*

Solange der datenschutz gewahrt wird, finde ich das mitloggen (einwahlzeit, Dauer, IP-adresse) in Ordnung, da damit bei ABUSE auch ein böser Hacker noch ein paar Tage lang identifiziert werden kann.
gruß
Wolle


----------



## Heiko (26 Juli 2003)

Kaetzechen (lieb) schrieb:
			
		

> heisst im klartext: der gesetzgeber bzw. der isp kann machen, was er will?
> :-?


Ganz so kann man das auch nicht sehen...
Andererseits gibt die aktuelle Regelung eigentlich keine Speicherung zu Zwecken der Strafverfolgung her.


----------



## Dino (26 Juli 2003)

Auf jeden Fall sollten sich Filesharer mal ein paar Gedanken darüber machen, ob sie wirklich so anonym sind, wie sie vielleicht meinen.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Heiko (26 Juli 2003)

Anonym sind sie in fast keinem Fall.

Die Frage ist allerdings, ob man das auswerten darf...


----------



## Dino (27 Juli 2003)

Ich denke mal, dass ein Internet-Provider sicher die Daten sogar herausgeben muss, wenn es dabei um polizeiliche Ermittlungen wegen einer Straftat geht. Und unsere Gesetzgebung gibt sicher auch her, dass das Verbreiten von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material als Straftat gewertet werden kann.
Wenn da irgendein Musikverlag feststellt, dass unter einer bestimmten IP die gesamten Charts rauf und runter verbreitet werden, dann kann Anzeige gegen Unbekannt gestellt werden und die Polizei muss ermitteln. Schon taucht die Frage auf: "Wer hatte am x.x.2003 um XX.XX Uhr die IP XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX?"
Sehe ich das richtig oder ist da ein Denkfehler auf meiner Seite?

Nichts desto mehr und umso Trotz:
Eigentlich kann es aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen nicht angehen, dass meine IP gespeichert wird, wenn ich eine Flatrate habe und deshalb die Daten zur Abrechnung nicht notwendig sind. Warum also werden die Daten gespeichert? Vielleicht weil man ganz pauschal unterstellt, dass jemand, der im INet wuselt dabei auch sicher illegale Handlungen vornimmt?

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Kaetzechen (lieb) (27 Juli 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> "Wer hatte am x.x.2003 um XX.XX Uhr die IP XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX?"
> Sehe ich das richtig oder ist da ein Denkfehler auf meiner Seite?



natürlich taucht die frage auf, das siehst du völlig richtig. nur frage ich mich immernoch, OB es überhaupt zulässig ist, dass solche logs überhaupt existieren.
wenn es heisst, diese LOGS dürfen nur bei straftaten angefertigt werden, so ist es tatsächlich so, dass mein isp mich als potentiellen kriminellen sieht.

sollte jene logs dann an polizei/staat/staatsanwaltschaft weitergegeben werden, werden sie denn dann noch vertralich behandelt? meine antwort darauf wäre ein klares NEIN, da sieht somit an dritte weitergegeben werden! wo ist denn das noch datenschutz?



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Solange der datenschutz gewahrt wird, finde ich das mitloggen (einwahlzeit, Dauer, IP-adresse) in Ordnung, da damit bei ABUSE auch ein böser Hacker noch ein paar Tage lang identifiziert werden kann



totaler schwachsinn! wenn der hacker doch dadurch identifiziert werden kann, wo ist das denn dann bitte datenschutz??  :-?


----------



## Heiko (27 Juli 2003)

Kaetzechen (lieb) schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich taucht die frage auf, das siehst du völlig richtig. nur frage ich mich immernoch, OB es überhaupt zulässig ist, dass solche logs überhaupt existieren.
> wenn es heisst, diese LOGS dürfen nur bei straftaten angefertigt werden, so ist es tatsächlich so, dass mein isp mich als potentiellen kriminellen sieht.


Ein ISP darf nur Logs anlegen, die er zu Abrechnungszwecken braucht.

Ich zitiere mal zur Klarheit:


> TDDSG § 6 Nutzungsdaten
> 
> (1) Der Diensteanbieter darf personenbezogene Daten eines Nutzers ohne dessen Einwilligung nur erheben, verarbeiten und nutzen, soweit dies erforderlich ist, um die Inanspruchnahme von Telediensten zu ermöglichen und abzurechnen (Nutzungsdaten). Nutzungsdaten sind insbesondere
> 
> ...


Von "Strafverfolgung" steht da nix.


----------



## JWiedel (3 September 2003)

*Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum*

Kaetzechen schrieb:
"...natürlich taucht die frage auf, das siehst du völlig richtig. nur frage ich mich immernoch, OB es überhaupt zulässig ist, dass solche logs überhaupt existieren. 
wenn es heisst, diese LOGS dürfen nur bei straftaten angefertigt werden, so ist es tatsächlich so, dass mein isp mich als potentiellen kriminellen sieht. ..."

Meine Meinung dazu:
Wie bitte soll denn das Internet funktionieren wenn keine Kontrolle mehr möglich ist ? Wie soll die Verbreitung z.B. der schweinischen Kinderpornos unterbunden werden wenn niemand mehr ermittelt werden kann ?
Wie willst du dich gegen unberechtigte Zahlungsforderungen wehren wenn ein Spinner unter Verwendung deines Namens oder E-Mail Online tierische Kosten verursacht durch Bestellungen oder ähnliches ?
Niemand weiß vorher wer die Böse ist, dann gebe es keine Verbrechen und Abzocke mehr auf dieser Welt. Ohne eine zeitweise Vorhaltung der IP-Nummern beim ISP bräche Chaos im Internet aus. Das hat nicht mit potentiellen Unterstellungen zu tun. Niemand interessiert sich doch in der Praxis für millionen von täglich gelogten IP-Nummern, nur im Falle einer Straftat kann gezielt ein Vorgang überprüft werden. Und diese Maßnahmen sind gesetzlich im TKG und in der StPO geregelt.
Ein Rechtsstaat kann nur funktionieren wenn geltende Gesetze auch durchgesetzt werden können. Ohne IP-Logs wären auch alle Foren schon längst durch Beleidigungen und andere Aktionen zum Untergang verurteilt. 
Darum : IP-Nummern müssen gelogt werden, auch bei Flatrate.


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2003)

JWiedel schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung dazu:
> ....
> Niemand weiß vorher wer die Böse ist, dann gebe es keine Verbrechen und Abzocke mehr auf dieser Welt. Ohne eine zeitweise Vorhaltung der IP-Nummern beim ISP bräche Chaos im Internet aus. Das hat nicht mit potentiellen Unterstellungen zu tun. Niemand interessiert sich doch in der Praxis für millionen von täglich gelogten IP-Nummern, nur im Falle einer Straftat kann gezielt ein Vorgang überprüft werden. Und diese Maßnahmen sind gesetzlich im TKG und in der StPO geregelt.
> Ein Rechtsstaat kann nur funktionieren wenn geltende Gesetze auch durchgesetzt werden können. Ohne IP-Logs wären auch alle Foren schon längst durch Beleidigungen und andere Aktionen zum Untergang verurteilt.
> Darum : IP-Nummern müssen gelogt werden, auch bei Flatrate.



Eine interessante Ansicht, die du da vertrittst. Vielleicht diskutieren auch die Politiker in Deutschland, insbesondere in NRW vor diesem gedanklichen Hintergrund und nehmen sich Großbritannien als Beispiel. Dort werden die IPs rein präventiv auf mindestens fünf JAHRE gespeichert.


----------



## virenscanner (4 September 2003)

@JWiedel


> Wie bitte soll denn das Internet funktionieren wenn keine Kontrolle mehr möglich ist ?


Ich sehe für das "Funktionieren des Internets" ohne IP-Logging keine Probleme.


> Wie soll die Verbreitung z.B. der schweinischen Kinderpornos unterbunden werden wenn niemand mehr ermittelt werden kann ?


Das Internet ist nicht der Hauptverbreitungsweg. Videocassetten werden i.A. per Post verschickt.


> Wie willst du dich gegen unberechtigte Zahlungsforderungen wehren wenn ein Spinner unter Verwendung deines Namens oder E-Mail Online tierische Kosten verursacht durch Bestellungen oder ähnliches ?


Das Gleiche gilt für den normalen Postweg. Und kaum jemand käme auf die Idee, dass bei Abgabe von Briefen/Paketen/Postkarten z.B. der Personalausweis vorgelegt werden muss, um die Identität des "Einreichenden" festhalten zu können.


----------



## JWiedel (4 September 2003)

*Der Vergleich hinkt*

:-?  Na , das ist doch wohl nicht vergleichbar. Per Post muß man den Empfänger kennen, es ist immer nur ein Geschäft zwischen 2 Leuten. Im Internet können Millionen, auch solche die so etwas nicht sehen sollten, frei zugreifen. Wer z.B. Pornos versendet tut das ja wohl um Kohle zu machen, ohne IP-Nummer würden natürlich sämtliche User angesprochen um möglichst viele Kunden zu gewinnen. Werden dann illegale Inhalte vertrieben soll man den Vertreiber frei wirken lassen? Internet als rechtsfreier Raum ? Nazi-Parolen und Kinderpornos für jeden Jugendlichen als Freizeitgestaltung ? Wer so blauäugig kann man doch gar nicht sein.


----------



## AmiRage (4 September 2003)

*Re: Der Vergleich hinkt*



			
				JWiedel schrieb:
			
		

> Wer z.B. Pornos versendet tut das ja wohl um Kohle zu machen, ohne IP-Nummer würden natürlich sämtliche User angesprochen um möglichst viele Kunden zu gewinnen.


"Ohne IP-Nummer" oder Adresse kannst Du niemanden "ansprechen", wovon redest Du? Auch "mit IP-Nummern" wird millionenfach SPAM mit den fragwürdigsten Inhalten verschickt, da kannst Du hier in Deutschland soviel Protokolle und Logs erstellen wie Du willst.


----------



## JWiedel (4 September 2003)

*Irrtum*

  Amirage irrt sich hier aber gewaltig.
ALLE Spam-Versender sind sehr wohl bekannt, dank der IP-Nummer.
Selbst in den USA gab es schon Klagen ( leider verloren ) gegen die gekannten Massenversender. Da die Absenderadressen der E-Mails immer gefälscht sind wüsste man von der Branche ohne IP-Nummer nichts. Jetzt ist durchaus bekannt, das z.B. in den USA gerade mal ca. 10 Firmen für 80 % alle Spam-Mails verantwortlich sind. Das ist eine echte Branche. Einfaches Massenwerbemail an min. 1 Mill. Adressen kostet übrigens "nur" ca. 1000 USD.


----------



## AmiRage (5 September 2003)

*Re: Irrtum*



			
				JWiedel schrieb:
			
		

> Amirage irrt sich hier aber gewaltig.
> ALLE Spam-Versender sind sehr wohl bekannt, dank der IP-Nummer.


Hab' ich etwas Gegenteiliges behauptet?


----------



## virenscanner (5 September 2003)

@JWiedel


> ALLE Spam-Versender sind sehr wohl bekannt...


*Das* halte ich für ein "Gerücht"...


----------



## AmiRage (5 September 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> *Das* halte ich für ein "Gerücht"...


Das halte ich zwar auch für ein Gerücht, ich wollte allerdings nicht näher darauf eingehen, da IMHO die Basis für eine angemessene Diskussion fehlt.


----------



## virenscanner (5 September 2003)

@JWiedel


> Na , das ist doch wohl nicht vergleichbar. Per Post muß man den Empfänger kennen, es ist immer nur ein Geschäft zwischen 2 Leuten.


???
Ich bekomme "alle Nase lang" Post von "Unternehmen", die ich nicht kenne und die mich ebenfalls nicht kennen.


> Im Internet können Millionen, auch solche die so etwas nicht sehen sollten, frei zugreifen.


Ist hier jetzt die Rede von Webseiten oder von Postings in Foren?


> Wer z.B. Pornos versendet tut das ja wohl um Kohle zu machen, ohne IP-Nummer würden natürlich sämtliche User angesprochen um möglichst viele Kunden zu gewinnen.


Wer "versendet" z.B. Pornos im Internet? Und wie erhält er dafür "Kohle"?
Im Moment verstehe ich das nicht so recht...


> Internet als rechtsfreier Raum ?


Nein. Aber *warum* Internet als total überwachter Raum? Warum ist hier mehr Überwachung nötig als im "Real-Life"?

Und warum kommen immer die Argumente "Kinderporno" und "Nazi-Parolen", obwohl diese "Probleme" im "Real-Life" auch schon vor dem "Internet-Zeitalter" existierten und dort nach wie vor nicht "im Griff" sind?

Um möglichen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Ich persönlich habe absolut nichts dagegen, dass alle meine Zugriffe im Internet mitgeloggt werden. Nichts desto Trotz würde es mich interessieren, warum hier eine totale Kontrollmöglichkeit gefordert wird, mit der man das eigentliche Problem in keinster Weise lösen kann!

Edit: Zusatz: Allerdings würde ich eine Löschung der Logfiles bei den ISPs nach z.B. spätestens 14 Tage begrüßen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2003)

aber wenn der isp die daten rausrückt, macht er sich dann nicht gleichzeitig strafbar - stichwort datenschutz??


----------



## Heiko (13 September 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn der isp die daten rausrückt, macht er sich dann nicht gleichzeitig strafbar - stichwort datenschutz??


Das kommt darauf an, an wen und warum.


----------

